# Wood in the Lower Blue



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

There are a couple of trees in the main rapid along the cliff wall. They are coming in from river left at the top of the chute and are taking up most of the river. It is pretty obvious and can easily be avoided by going right.


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

The trees have moved around and can no longer be avoided by going right. You are now forced to run a fairly tight squeeze in between two trees in the center of the river. give it a scout


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

turtle83 said:


> The trees have moved around and can no longer be avoided by going right. You are now forced to run a fairly tight squeeze in between two trees in the center of the river. give it a scout


Pretty hairy or manageable?


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

It is manageable last I checked, but you do have to hit about a ten foot wide slot between two nasty trees in bottom of the first wave train..


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Would it be easier when water is lower?


----------



## snomad (May 4, 2014)

I floated this stretch Tuesday the 20th and it was definitely eye opening coming around the corner to two trees down stretching almost all the way across the river with a narrow line right down the middle the tree on the right went under our boat and as said before nice to know its there before you come around the corner


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

snomad said:


> I floated this stretch Tuesday the 20th and it was definitely eye opening coming around the corner to two trees down stretching almost all the way across the river with a narrow line right down the middle the tree on the right went under our boat and as said before nice to know its there before you come around the corner


Raft? Could a kayak or SUP make it clean?


----------



## snomad (May 4, 2014)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Raft? Could a kayak or SUP make it clean?


 R2 10 foot raft but a kayak would be great just stay center and you should be golden. As for a SUP I would not recommend it I believe the trees cross under water and would not be a good situation if you swam above the trees and in my little SUP experience swims are many and often


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

snomad said:


> kayak would be great just stay center and you should be golden. As for a SUP I would not recommend it I believe the trees cross under water and would not be a good situation if you swam above the trees and in my little SUP experience swims are many and often


I would go fin less but sounds like its to dangerous for SUP. Bummer!


----------



## jaybird72 (Jul 25, 2011)

I kayaked it last week. My friend ran his sup. It's good to go if your comfortable running a sup on class 2/3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

jaybird72 said:


> I kayaked it last week. My friend ran his sup. It's good to go if your comfortable running a sup on class 2/3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Totally fine with class 2/3, just have never done that run, but looks like a fun one.


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

I was in a kayak when I did it a few weeks ago, and there was plenty of room in between the two trees, but the wave train does push you around a bit and a mistake or swim above the trees would be ugly. be prepared to scout


----------

